# W: R'Myr's Shield (FW)



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I know. VERY specific request, but even so. Maybe someone bought the kit, used it for conversions, whatever.

I'm looking for the shield from Shas'o R'Myr, the Forgeworld Kit. If anyone has it, I'm willing to buy it from you.


----------

